# Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise



## Roman84 (20. Oktober 2014)

*Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Marantz Nr 1604. Evtl. hat noch jemand hier dieses Problem. 
Der AVR ist plötzlich sehr leise, beim abspielen über DLNA Dienste (Iphone etc).

Dieses Problem ist bis jetzt nur zu beheben, wenn ich die Firmware neu aufspiele. 
Jedoch nach 2 Wochen tritt dieses Problem wieder auf. 
Ich habe jetzt beobachtet, dass dieses Problem entsteht, wenn ich die DLNA Dienste nutze. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? 

Edit: Wer trägt bei sowas die Rücksende kosten zum Händler? 

Viele Grüße

Roman


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Oktober 2014)

meld dich doch mal bei Marantz. Die haben nen super Service


----------



## Roman84 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Habe mich schon bei Marantz gemeldet. Der Herr sagte, ich soll mich an den Händler wenden. Nur der Händler wird den AVR tauschen oder die Firmware neu drauf spielen und das Problem geht von vorne los. 
Marantz sieht das ganze nicht als Hersteller Fehler. 

Ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem mit diesem Modell. Eine Lösung scheint es dafür nicht zu geben. 
Und alle 2 Wochen die Firmware aufspielen ist auch was nervig.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2014)

Werksreset schon gemacht?


----------



## Roman84 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Ja alles schon getan. 
Bringt leider nichts. Das neu aufspielen der Firmware bringt etwas. 
Nur dass nach 2 Wochen das Problem wieder auftritt.

Scheint ein generelles Problem beim Nr 1604 zu sein.


----------



## Roman84 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Der Händler bietet mir nun an den AVR umzutauschen. Welche gute alternative gibt es für den 1604? 
Könnt Ihr mir was gutes empfehlen? betrieben werden Dali Zensor 7 (5.1).


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Wäre der ganz kleine NAD etwas für dich? Musst eventuell was drauflegen, aber alleine wegen der Stabilität der Endstufen wäre der meine Wahl.


----------



## Roman84 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Kannst du mir sagen welcher der ganz kleine NAD wäre?
Ist der kleine auch "Slim Line"? 

habe gerade etwas gesucht, finde jedoch leinen flache NAD AVR.


----------



## Roman84 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Weiß jemand welcher der ganz kleine NAD sein soll? Suche mir einen Wolf.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. November 2014)

ich kenne als "kleinen" auch nur den Stereo DAC/AMP


----------



## Roman84 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Was käme denn so als alterative für den Marantz Nr 1604 in Frage? 
Wäre auch bereit drauf zu legen. 

Bin am Grübeln ob ich einen anderen Platz für den AVR finden kann. So dass er nicht zwingend Slim sein muss. Könnte dann meine PS4 in das Board packen und den AVR auf das Board.

Was haltet ihr von dem Yamaha RX-V 575 oder dem Yamaha RX-V675? Dieser ist hier sehr gut getestet: http://av-receiver-review.toptenreviews.com/yamaha-rx-v-review.html

7.1 ist kein muss, nutze ich eh nicht. Daher reicht auch 5.1.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2014)

Probehören! Bleib sonst einfach bei Marantz. Denon ist recht ähnlich vom Klang, nur etwas heller


----------



## Roman84 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Bekomme den Yamaha jetzt mal zum Probehören. 
Ich hatte schon mal einen Yamaha und war sehr zufrieden. Ich teste Ihn einfach mal mit Musik, Film und PS4 

Marantz hat mich jetzt ziemlich enttäuscht, auch was den Kundenservice anbelangt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2014)

konnte mich nie beklagen. hab hier allerdings auch nen Premium-Händler vorort


----------



## Roman84 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Hast du keine Probleme mit den Netzwerkfunktionen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2014)

benutze ich schon länger nicht. hatte vorher aber nie Probleme. Hatte nen NR1602 und nen SR6006


----------



## Roman84 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Ist aber auch die Frage, ob der Marantz für meine Dali Zensor 7 (5.1) ausreichend ist. Der Yamaha hat eben mehr Leistung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2014)

die man eh nie Braucht. Die Zensor arbeiten sehr effizient


----------



## Roman84 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als fehlt der Anlage etwas "druck". Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine... 
Bei Filmen muss ich oft SEHR laut stellen damit es ei wenig rumpelt. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Dann musste dir nen AVR mit mehr Dampf holen, wenn es unbedingt sehr laut sein sollen. Der 1604 hat ja nicht grade die brachiale Ausgangsleistung.

Sowas in Richtung Denon AVR-X3100W schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland180W an 6Ohm dürften mehr als ausreichend sein um einen Film unerträglich laut zu machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Naja, ob 90W oder 180W ist jetzt lautstärketechnisch kein großer Unterschied. 3dB... das sind keine Welten!

Die Mehrleistung könnte aber souveräner klingen, auch wenn man sie nie nutzt. Das muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## soth (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

180W bringt der sowieso nur an einem Kanal


----------



## Roman84 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Denon X1100W oder dem Denon X2100W?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



soth schrieb:


> 180W bringt der sowieso nur an einem Kanal


Das ist bedingt wegen Überhitzung. Mein AVR-X 4000 wird auch von 2 Noctua Lüftern bei hoher Last gekühlt. Sonst kann keine Class A-B Endstufe so viel Leistung über lange Zeit in so einem kleinen Gehäuse abgeben. Braucht man aber auch nur bei basslastiger Musik, bei Filmen gibt es so lange hohe Belastung nicht das er sich abschaltet. Zumindest bei keinen Film, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.



Roman84 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Denon X1100W oder dem Denon X2100W?


Der 1100er ist nicht empfehlenswert, wegen den fehlenden HDMI 2.0 Ports. Den würde ich auf jeden Fall meiden, weil man da alte Technik untergeschoben bekommt.
Den 2100er kann man kaufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Braucht man aber auch nur bei basslastiger Musik, bei Filmen gibt es so lange hohe Belastung nicht das er sich abschaltet. Zumindest bei keinen Film, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.



Wenn dein Verstärker wegen Überlastung abschaltet, solltest du dir vielleicht über Boxen mit nem ordentlichen Wirkungsgrad und vielleicht bei so ner AVR Kiste noch wichtiger vernünftigem Phasen- und Impedanzfrequenzgang Gedanken machen. Die Teile sind oft nicht wirklich stabil - wie denn auch, für ein adäquates NT ist einfach kein Platz...

Wenn der im Bass schlapp macht, dann wundert mich das schon ein wenig, immerhin kannst du die Bässe ja auf den Sub auslagern und damit die offenbar divenhaften Endstufen entlasten.


----------



## Roman84 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

@TheBadFrag: Den X2100W hole ich gleich bei meinem Händler ab. 
Und Berichte dann nach einem ausführlichem Test


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Verstärker wegen Überlastung abschaltet, solltest du dir vielleicht über Boxen mit nem ordentlichen Wirkungsgrad und vielleicht bei so ner AVR Kiste noch wichtiger vernünftigem Phasen- und Impedanzfrequenzgang Gedanken machen. Die Teile sind oft nicht wirklich stabil - wie denn auch, für ein adäquates NT ist einfach kein Platz...
> 
> Wenn der im Bass schlapp macht, dann wundert mich das schon ein wenig, immerhin kannst du die Bässe ja auf den Sub auslagern und damit die offenbar divenhaften Endstufen entlasten.


Naja meine Cantons gefallen mir vom Klang her und warum sollte ich dann andere kaufen? Nur wegen Wirkungsgrad? Den Sub habe ich bei 40Hz für alle Kanäle getrennt und LFE Tiefpassfilter bei 80Hz(tiefer geht nicht), höher trennen finde ich grade bei Musik nicht wirklich pralle. Bei DVD-As sind oft Basselemente auf den Rear Lautsprechern, die dann dort nicht mehr wären. Nächstes Jahr kommt bei mir eh ein Upgrade auf ein Dolby Atmos System warscheinlich wieder mit Canton+Denon. Ich höre mir aber auch ein paar Klipsch und evtl. B&W an, die im Budget liegen.

Das Problem ist einfach das im AVR kein Platz für nen großen Kühler ist. Der geht ruckzuck(etwa 8-10min.) auf 90°C und der AVR geht aus. Und mit 2 Lüftern oben drauf macht er so lange wie ich will. Die pusten dann permanent schön warme Luft raus und wärmen die ganze obere Etage des Racks auf.  Solltest dir vielleicht mal den kleinen Kühler angucken. Das ist vollkommen logisch das der passiv keine hunderten von Watt ableiten kann.

Das Netzteil scheint ganz ordendlich zu sein. Bei ziemlich weit aufgerissener Lautstärke zieht der 630W+ aus der Dose. Mehr wollte ich den Lautsprechern aber nicht zumuten und das war auch nur zum testen mit Ohrenstöpseln drin.  Hatte leider kein Scope da zum messen wieviel Leistung pro Kanal anliegt.
Bei reiner Sinus Belastung ist das Netzteil sehr warscheinlich limitierend. Aber bei Musik hat man nunmal keinen permanenten Sinuston, sondern dynamische Belastung.



Roman84 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Den X2100W hole ich gleich bei meinem Händler ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja meine Cantons gefallen mir vom Klang her und warum sollte ich dann andere kaufen? Nur wegen Wirkungsgrad?



Ich sag nicht, dass du dir andere kaufen sollst, allerdings passt deine Anlage offenbar nicht zu deinen Pegelansprüchen. Da wären entweder andere Boxen gefragt (ich find Cantons generell nicht gut - aber das ist Geschmacksache) an denen sich deine AVR leichter tut oder eben vernünftige Endstufen, die nicht so schnell in die Knie gehen, laststabiler und besser gekühlt sind. Da sind die Teile in nem AVR einfach suboptimal. 

Meine Anlage ist z.B. noch nie in die Knie gegangen, auch bei Pegeln die einen unter normalen Umständen das Zimmer verlassen lassen. Dabei fließen Ströme an den Lautsprecherklemmen mit denen man auch zur Not kleinere Schweißarbeiten machen könnte.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den Sub habe ich bei 40Hz für alle Kanäle getrennt und LFE Tiefpassfilter bei 80Hz(tiefer geht nicht), höher trennen finde ich grade bei Musik nicht wirklich pralle. Bei DVD-As sind oft Basselemente auf den Rear Lautsprechern, die dann dort nicht mehr wären.



Den Sub bei 40Hz zu trennen ist mMn viel zu tief. Da spielt der ja gerade noch ne Oktave mit (wenn überhaupt) und entlastet die anderen Lautsprecher Null. LFE 80 Hz ist OK, das ist ja so üblich. Versuch doch mal alle Kanäle bei 60 oder 80 Hz zu trennen - die Pegelfestigkeit deiner Anlage wird sprunghaft steigen! Klanglich wirds dadurch nicht schlechter - zumindest wenn dein Sub richtig ein-. und aufgestellt ist.

Die Bässe von den Rears sind eh uninteressant, zumindest dann wenn sie tief genug sind. Ortbar ist das eh nicht mehr - zumindest dann wenn dein Sub richtig mitspielt, so dass es keine Rolle spielt ob der die wiedergibt oder deine Rearspeaker. Leider ist eben genau das richtige Mitspielen des Subs oftmals das Thema.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach das im AVR kein Platz für nen großen Kühler ist. Der geht ruckzuck(etwa 8-10min.) auf 90°C und der AVR geht aus. Und mit 2 Lüftern oben drauf macht er so lange wie ich will. Die pusten dann permanent schön warme Luft raus und wärmen die ganze obere Etage des Racks auf.  Solltest dir vielleicht mal den kleinen Kühler angucken. Das ist vollkommen logisch das der passiv keine hunderten von Watt ableiten kann.



Ja, ich weiß AVRs sind diesbzgl. meist ziemlich murksig konstruiert - ich habe daher auch zu meinen Surroundzeiten nie mit einem solchen geliebäugelt, sondern lieber gleich was ordentliches geholt. Vom Klang her ist das auch heute noch besser als alles was ich bis dato von nem AVR gehört habe! Klar, natürlich veraltet nach 15 Jahren, aber unabhängig von irgendwelchen Formaten oder Schnittstellen klanglich immer noch richtig gut. Vlt. wäre ne Prozessorvorstufe nebst Endstufen für dich auch besser geeignet?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Netzteil scheint ganz ordendlich zu sein. Bei ziemlich weit aufgerissener Lautstärke zieht der 630W+ aus der Dose.



Das sagt nichts über dessen Qualität aus. Interessant ist doch wie stabil ist es, wie gut kommt es mit Impulsen und sonstigen Schweinereien klar. Da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Wie gesagt die Stabilität bei Phasendrehern (ich weiß nicht ob die Cantons da rumsauen) ist auch noch so ne Sache. Da tun sich AVRs oft schwer und schalten ab wenns laut wird - unabhängig von der Ausgangsleistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Den Sub bei 40Hz zu trennen ist mMn viel zu tief. Da spielt der ja gerade noch ne Oktave mit (wenn überhaupt) und entlastet die anderen Lautsprecher Null. LFE 80 Hz ist OK, das ist ja so üblich. Versuch doch mal alle Kanäle bei 60 oder 80 Hz zu trennen - die Pegelfestigkeit deiner Anlage wird sprunghaft steigen! Klanglich wirds dadurch nicht schlechter - zumindest wenn dein Sub richtig ein-. und aufgestellt ist.


Die Trennung ist auch nicht fix bei 40Hz, sondern geht in einander über. Die Boxen spielen noch unter 40Hz mit und der Sub auch noch oberhalb von 40Hz. Wie weit jetzt exakt kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich es nie getestet hab. Ich weis nicht ob diese gleitende Trennung so üblich ist, Denon macht es zumindest so.
Der Sub spielt selbst bei 40Hz Trennung und normaler Stereowiedergabe von Rock/Metal noch sehr kräftig mit. Das einzige sind halt sehr alte Aufnahmen(z.B. von den Rolling Stones), die keinerlei Bass enthalten. Da spielt er dann gar nicht mehr mit. Aber zu Zeiten von Mono Aufnahmen gab es halt noch keine Subs. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Bässe von den Rears sind eh uninteressant, zumindest dann wenn sie  tief genug sind. Ortbar ist das eh nicht mehr - zumindest dann wenn dein  Sub richtig mitspielt, so dass es keine Rolle spielt ob der die  wiedergibt oder deine Rearspeaker. Leider ist eben genau das richtige  Mitspielen des Subs oftmals das Thema.


Also ich hab kein Problem damit sehr tiefe Töne zu orten. Grade wenn es eine Sequenz ist, wo fast nur Bass vorhanden ist, kann man den ganz klar von hinten zuordnen. Das will ich auch so beibehalten. Grade gestern habe ich mir "2012" noch einmal angesehen und z.B. bei den Flugzeugscenen gibt es viel Bass von Hinten, weil er auch dort hingehört.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß AVRs sind diesbzgl. meist ziemlich murksig konstruiert -  ich habe daher auch zu meinen Surroundzeiten nie mit einem solchen  geliebäugelt, sondern lieber gleich was ordentliches geholt. Vom Klang  her ist das auch heute noch besser als alles was ich bis dato von nem  AVR gehört habe! Klar, natürlich veraltet nach 15 Jahren, aber  unabhängig von irgendwelchen Formaten oder Schnittstellen klanglich  immer noch richtig gut. Vlt. wäre ne Prozessorvorstufe nebst Endstufen  für dich auch besser geeignet?


Ich habe auch schon über eine AV Vorstufe und 2 Mehrkanalendstufen nachgedacht. Da ich aber min. 9 Endstufen für ein 5.1.4 System brauche übersteigt es leider mein Budget.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das sagt nichts über dessen Qualität aus. Interessant ist doch wie   stabil ist es, wie gut kommt es mit Impulsen und sonstigen Schweinereien   klar. Da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Wie gesagt die   Stabilität bei Phasendrehern (ich weiß nicht ob die Cantons da rumsauen)   ist auch noch so ne Sache. Da tun sich AVRs oft schwer und schalten ab   wenns laut wird - unabhängig von der Ausgangsleistung.


Seitdem ich die Lüfter drauf habe hat er sich auch noch nie abgeschaltet. Der Kühlkörper bleibt bei vollkommen unbedenklichen 45-50°C. Und hören tut man die 20db Lüfter auch nicht, wenn mit 100db Musik läuft.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Trennung ist auch nicht fix bei 40Hz, sondern geht in einander über. Die Boxen spielen noch unter 40Hz mit und der Sub auch noch oberhalb von 40Hz. Wie weit jetzt exakt kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich es nie getestet hab. Ich weis nicht ob diese gleitende Trennung so üblich ist, Denon macht es zumindest so.
> Der Sub spielt selbst bei 40Hz Trennung und normaler Stereowiedergabe von Rock/Metal noch sehr kräftig mit. Das einzige sind halt sehr alte Aufnahmen(z.B. von den Rolling Stones), die keinerlei Bass enthalten. Da spielt er dann gar nicht mehr mit. Aber zu Zeiten von Mono Aufnahmen gab es halt noch keine Subs.



Gleitender Übergang? Was soll das sein? Vermutlich ist hier schlicht die Flankensteilheit gemeint. Das ist aber kein Denon-typisches Feature, sondern physikalische Notwendigkeit. Die angegebene Trennfrequenz ist nicht das obere Ende des Übertragungsbereichs, sondern der Punkt an dem die Frequenz um einen gewissen dB Wert unter den Summenpegel gefallen ist. Wenn die akustische Trennfrequenz (nicht die die du am Receiver einstellst!) sauber passt, dann spielt da dein Sub und deine Satelliten exakt gleich laut. Je nach Flankensteilheit (zum Sub wird idealerweise recht steil getrennt also 18 oder gar 24 dB/Oktave) spielt der Sub aber natürlich noch ein Stück drüber hörbar mit.

Das bei alten Aufnahmen kein richtig tiefer Bass drauf ist hat nichts mit Mono, stereo oder gar dem Alter zu tun, sondern lediglich mit deiner Musikauswahl - wo soll den bei den Stones der Tiefbass herkommen? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein Problem damit sehr tiefe Töne zu orten. Grade wenn es eine Sequenz ist, wo fast nur Bass vorhanden ist, kann man den ganz klar von hinten zuordnen. Das will ich auch so beibehalten. Grade gestern habe ich mir "2012" noch einmal angesehen und z.B. bei den Flugzeugscenen gibt es viel Bass von Hinten, weil er auch dort hingehört.



Du hast offenbar ein Problem damit tiefen Bass von lautem Bass zu unterscheiden! Tiefe Töne im Bereich unter 60-70Hz kannst du nicht orten. Das geht einfach nicht und ist wissenschaftlich wasserdicht bewiesen.

Aber viele Leute - und da gehörst du vlt. auch dazu - dass ein überzogener Mittelbass um die 80-100 Hz ein besonders tiefer Bass ist. Der Trick wird im Übrigen von vielen Boxenbauern angewandt um sehr kleinen Boxen einen zumindest hörphysiologisch tiefen Bass zu verschaffen, wenn es schon physisch nicht geht. Ist legitim, hört sich voller an, ist aber kein(!) Tiefbass! Den Mittelbass kann man  orten - Tiefbass nicht!




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon über eine AV Vorstufe und 2 Mehrkanalendstufen nachgedacht. Da ich aber min. 9 Endstufen für ein 5.1.4 System brauche übersteigt es leider mein Budget.



Hat dein AVR Pre-outs? Dann könntest du auch mit dem weitermachen und Endstufen nach und nach dazukaufen. Müssen ja keine Mehrkanalendstufen sein, Monoblöcke oder Stereoendstufen gehn ja genauso. Gebrauchte NADs oder ähnliches bieten ordentlich Stabilität und Leistung und dürften deinem Setup beine machen! 

Versuch macht kluch - leih dir doch mal irgendwo Stereoendstufen und probiere es bei Stereo aus. Du bist zu weit weg, sonst könnte ich mal mit meinen Kaventsmännern vorbeikommen - die schalten definitiv nicht ab!


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gleitender Übergang? Was soll das sein? Vermutlich ist hier schlicht die Flankensteilheit gemeint. Das ist aber kein Denon-typisches Feature, sondern physikalische Notwendigkeit. Die angegebene Trennfrequenz ist nicht das obere Ende des Übertragungsbereichs, sondern der Punkt an dem die Frequenz um einen gewissen dB Wert unter den Summenpegel gefallen ist. Wenn die akustische Trennfrequenz (nicht die die du am Receiver einstellst!) sauber passt, dann spielt da dein Sub und deine Satelliten exakt gleich laut. Je nach Flankensteilheit (zum Sub wird idealerweise recht steil getrennt also 18 oder gar 24 dB/Oktave) spielt der Sub aber natürlich noch ein Stück drüber hörbar mit.
> 
> Das bei alten Aufnahmen kein richtig tiefer Bass drauf ist hat nichts mit Mono, stereo oder gar dem Alter zu tun, sondern lediglich mit deiner Musikauswahl - wo soll den bei den Stones der Tiefbass herkommen?


Andere AVRs trennen wesendlich schärfer als der 4000er. Zumindest mein alter Sony und der Harman von einem Kollegen. Wo anders habe ich da so speziell noch nicht drauf geachtet.

Die alten Aufnahmen haben weder Tiefbass, noch Hochton. War halt damals noch nicht möglich aufzunehmen.  Die neuen Aufnahmen der Stones haben auch wunderbaren Tiefbass weit unter 40Hz.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du hast offenbar ein Problem damit tiefen Bass von lautem Bass zu  unterscheiden! Tiefe Töne im Bereich unter 60-70Hz kannst du nicht  orten. Das geht einfach nicht und ist wissenschaftlich wasserdicht  bewiesen.
> 
> Aber viele Leute - und da gehörst du vlt. auch dazu - dass ein  überzogener Mittelbass um die 80-100 Hz ein besonders tiefer Bass ist.  Der Trick wird im Übrigen von vielen Boxenbauern angewandt um sehr  kleinen Boxen einen zumindest hörphysiologisch tiefen Bass zu  verschaffen, wenn es schon physisch nicht geht. Ist legitim, hört sich  voller an, ist aber kein(!) Tiefbass! Den Mittelbass kann man  orten -  Tiefbass nicht!


Ich weis zwar nicht welcher Wissenschaftler das mal bewiesen hat aber er hat mich sicher nicht zu dem Thema gefragt. Ich kann 40Hz noch ganz locker und 20Hz wenn es laut ist noch orten. Dafür darf dann aber kein Hochton in den Moment zu hören sein. Das kann man schön mit Testdateien ausprobieren. Mach dir eine Wavedatei mit einem 40Hz Sinuston, der sich im Kreis um dich dreht. Sub ausmachen, alle Lautsprecher im Fullrange spielen lassen. Du wirst merken wie der Ton sich um dich dreht. Jedenfalls tut er das bei mir. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hat dein AVR Pre-outs? Dann könntest du auch mit dem weitermachen und  Endstufen nach und nach dazukaufen. Müssen ja keine Mehrkanalendstufen  sein, Monoblöcke oder Stereoendstufen gehn ja genauso. Gebrauchte NADs  oder ähnliches bieten ordentlich Stabilität und Leistung und dürften  deinem Setup beine machen!
> 
> Versuch macht kluch - leih dir doch mal irgendwo Stereoendstufen und  probiere es bei Stereo aus. Du bist zu weit weg, sonst könnte ich mal  mit meinen Kaventsmännern vorbeikommen - die schalten definitiv nicht  ab!


Der hat selbstverständlich Preouts, kann aber kein Dolby Atmos.  Ohne Dolby Atmos fähigen AVR brauch ich kein 5.1.4 aufbauen. Und mit einzelnen Verstärkern wird das ja noch viel teurer als mit Mehrkanal Endstufen. AVR + 2x5 Kanal Endstufen sind ja schon schlappe 4000€ als günstigste Konfiguration. Da nutze ich lieber die eingebauten Endstufen und packe 2 Lüfter oben drauf. Die beiden Lüfter sparen mal eben 2200€. 

Solange der gekühlt wird habe ich ja auch kein Problem mit abschalten. Sogar wenn ich den AVR mit Sinus Tönen quäle zwecks einstellen.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Wesentlich schärfer? Du meinst die Flankensteilheit ist höher ... Das könnte (neben anderen Dingen) auch ein Grund sein, warum du meinst die tiefen Töne orten zu können.

Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Preise kommst, aber für 10 Kanäle muss man keine 2200€ ausgeben, das geht auch günstiger. Selbst in guter bis sehr guter Qualität.
Fertig z.B mit 5 Corwn XLi800.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Andere AVRs trennen wesendlich schärfer als der 4000er. Zumindest mein alter Sony und der Harman von einem Kollegen. Wo anders habe ich da so speziell noch nicht drauf geachtet.



Normal sollte die Flankensteilheit gleich sein.Die Teile sind ja nach diversen Methoden zertifiziert (nicht weil es dann besser klingt, sondern weil der entsprechende Aufkleber evtl. umsatzsteigernd wirkt - preissteigernd auf jeden Fall...)



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die alten Aufnahmen haben weder Tiefbass, noch Hochton. War halt damals noch nicht möglich aufzunehmen.  Die neuen Aufnahmen der Stones haben auch wunderbaren Tiefbass weit unter 40Hz.



Möglich ist das selbstverständlich damals auch schon gewesen. Eine gute Aufnahme aus den 60ern muss sich in keinster Weise vor einer heutigen verstecken! Die Aufnahmetechnik war schon früher so gut, dass eine gute Aufnahme in erster Linie durchs handwerkliche Können und dem Willen der Beteiligten gekennzeichnet wird und nicht von der Technik. Heutzutage ist gute Aufnahmetechnik weniger aufwändig und günstiger wie früher - das gros der Aufnahmen ist dennoch lausig... Das hat mit dem Alter nix zu tun. Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal Belafontes Carnegie Hall Aufnahmen anhören. sensationell gut aufgenommen!

Tiefbass bei einer Rockband ist nur durch Verwendung von irgendwelchen Synthies oder sonstigen Geräten möglich. Sowas haben die Stones früher nicht eingesetzt - daher kann da gar kein Tiefbass drauf sein. Keines der verwendeten "klassischen" Rockinstrumente produziert den! Deswegen ist das kein Qualitätsmerkmal wenn da Tiefbass fehlt sondern schlicht das Zeichen, dass nur das aufgezeichnet wurde was die Jungs auch selber gespielt haben.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht welcher Wissenschaftler das mal bewiesen hat aber er hat mich sicher nicht zu dem Thema gefragt. Ich kann 40Hz noch ganz locker und 20Hz wenn es laut ist noch orten. Dafür darf dann aber kein Hochton in den Moment zu hören sein. Das kann man schön mit Testdateien ausprobieren. Mach dir eine Wavedatei mit einem 40Hz Sinuston, der sich im Kreis um dich dreht. Sub ausmachen, alle Lautsprecher im Fullrange spielen lassen. Du wirst merken wie der Ton sich um dich dreht. Jedenfalls tut er das bei mir.



Wenn du dich mit Akustik beschäftigst und dich in das Thema einliest findest du genug theoretische und auch versuchstechnische Beweise zu dem Thema - es geht einfach nicht!

Was du hörst ist auch nicht der 40Hz Ton, sondern dessen Obertöne, die deine Anlage mitproduziert. Diese reichen dem Ohr/Hirn um den dazugehörigen Grundton quasi rechnerisch zu ermitteln und dir diesen vorzugaukeln. Residuum Hören heißt das, ist Teil der Hörphysiologie und zeigt wie leistungsfähig das eigene Hirn ist - ich finde das faszinierend!. Die Obertöne wiederum kannst du orten und damit meinst du den Tiefbass ebenfalls orten zu können, auch wenn dir das nur vorgegaukelt wird. Gerade wenn du sagst es muss laut genug sein bestätigst du das Ganze, Je lauter du hörst, desto stärker klirrt deine Anlage (das allermeiste davon macht der Lautsprecher) und erzeugt die Obertöne - auch bei einem reinen Sinuston. Du ortest quasi nur die Fehler deiner Anlage und das Hirn macht sich dann seinen Reim draus.

Subwoofer klirren idealerweise im Bass nicht so stark wie normale Boxen (zumindest wenn sie was taugen und bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt werden), daher sind die potentiell weniger gut oder garnicht zu orten. Das hängt u.a. ganz stark auch mit der Größe der Membranen zusammen. Die müssen weniger Hub machen als die normal kleineren Membranen herkömmlicher Boxen um die gleiche Lautstärke zu erreichen - das hilft schon.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und mit einzelnen Verstärkern wird das ja noch viel teurer als mit Mehrkanal Endstufen. AVR + 2x5 Kanal Endstufen sind ja schon schlappe 4000€ als günstigste Konfiguration. Da nutze ich lieber die eingebauten Endstufen und packe 2 Lüfter oben drauf. Die beiden Lüfter sparen mal eben 2200€.



Das kommt darauf an was du für Endstufen kaufst und wie viele auf einmal du immer nimmst. Wenn du klein anfängst und zunächst nur die Stereokanäle mit separaten Endstufen befeuerst und dann schrittweise nachrüstest kannst du trotz AVR klanglich und hitzetechnisch Verbesserungen erzielen. Wenn du diese dann noch gebraucht kaufst kann es sogar recht überschaubar sein von der Investition. Aber das musst du wissen, ich kenne ja weder deine finanziellen Möglichkeiten (die gehen mich auch nix an), noch deinen Anspruch.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sogar wenn ich den AVR mit Sinus Tönen quäle zwecks einstellen.



Na zum Einstellen wirst du auch kaum Volllast fahren, das wäre ja sinnlos, zudem geht die Prozedur ja nicht ununterbrochen stundenlang auf allen Kanälen. Wenn ein AVR schon beim Einmessen abschaltet, dann sollte man dem Besitzer mal erklären wie das geht oder den AVR zurückschicken.


----------



## Roman84 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Kurzes Feedback zum Denon X2100W. Ausführlicher kommt ein Bericht nach ca. einer Woche. 

Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann.

-Einrichtung geht sehr einfach. 
-Einmessung mit dem Mikrofon geht sehr gut; besser als mit dem Marantz Nr 1604
-Menü ist sehr übersichtlich.
-Bluetooth und WLan funktionieren sehr gut. 
-Abspielen über Airplay funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

Und nun das wichtigste:
Der Klang ist wesentlich "voller" als bei dem Marantz. Genau das habe ich vermisst.
Der Klang hat einfach mehr Volumen, mehr Druck. Schwer zu beschreiben. 
Getestet habe ich das ganze bei Film und Musik.

Bin vom ersten Eindruck sehr begeistert von dem X2100W


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht.



soth schrieb:


> Wesentlich schärfer? Du meinst die Flankensteilheit  ist höher ... Das könnte (neben anderen Dingen) auch ein Grund sein,  warum du meinst die tiefen Töne orten zu können.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Preise kommst, aber für 10 Kanäle muss man  keine 2200€ ausgeben, das geht auch günstiger. Selbst in guter bis sehr  guter Qualität.
> Fertig z.B mit 5 Corwn XLi800.


Das sind aber Class D PA Endstufen, mit 2 lauten Lüftern, die nicht wirklich für Heimkino geeignet sind. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na zum Einstellen wirst du auch kaum Volllast fahren, das wäre ja  sinnlos, zudem geht die Prozedur ja nicht ununterbrochen stundenlang auf  allen Kanälen. Wenn ein AVR schon beim Einmessen abschaltet, dann  sollte man dem Besitzer mal erklären wie das geht oder den AVR  zurückschicken.


Naja mehr oder weniger Einstellen. Ich hab den mal relativ lange mit hoher Lautstärke und Sinus Bass Sweeps laufen lassen, um das ganze Klappern im Zimmer zu beseitigen. Da scheppert ne ganze Menge trotz gut entkoppelter Boxen.  Sogar draußen auf dem Dach die Dachpfannen.


----------



## soth (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Soso und das weißt du weil du sie schon getestet hast? Mir würden da allerdings auch noch einige andere Möglichkeiten einfallen.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind aber Class D PA Endstufen, mit 2 lauten Lüftern, die nicht wirklich für Heimkino geeignet sind. .



Gut, Lüfter sind Kacke - aber was spricht denn gegen Class D?

Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die aus Budgetgründen im Heimkino PA Endstufen einsetzen. Die sind mitunter etwas hemdsärmelig verarbeitet, aber sehr robust und im Heimkino nicht Tod zu kriegen. Dazu sind Speakonanschlüsse alleine schon ein echtes Argument!
Die Lüfter sollten geregelt sein und damit vermutlich im Normalbetrieb nicht zu hören bzw. gar nicht aktiv sein - ich kenne die konkreten Endstufen allerdings nicht und kann daher nur mutmaßen.
Die Alesis RA500 war mal ne Zeit lang ein echter Geheimtipp, die gibts aber, glaub ich, nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*

Naja Class D Klingt schon ein wenig anders als Class A oder AB. Ist nicht viel aber im Hochton finde ich hört sich ein Class D spitzer an und nicht so weich wie ein analoger Verstärker. Nicht umsonst setzen ja alle Hersteller mit Ausnahme von Yamaha auf Analoge Verstärkung bei Oberklasse AVRs.

Zumal PA Endstufen nicht vorrangig auf besten Klang sondern eher auf maximale Leistung und Robustheit getrimmt sind. Auf einem Konzert fällt das ja eh quasi niemandem auf, außer dem Tontechniker beim einmessen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Marantz 1604 Plötzlich leise*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Class D Klingt schon ein wenig anders als Class A oder AB. Ist nicht viel aber im Hochton finde ich hört sich ein Class D spitzer an und nicht so weich wie ein analoger Verstärker. Nicht umsonst setzen ja alle Hersteller mit Ausnahme von Yamaha auf Analoge Verstärkung bei Oberklasse AVRs.



AVRs sind klangtechnisch sicher nicht maßgebend - Oberklasse AVRs sind auf Hifi bezogen eher untere Mittelklasse. Bei AVRs macht alleine schon wegen des Platzes und der Wärmeabfuhr Class D Sinn, von daher ist zu erwarten, dass über kurz oder lang sich diese Schaltungstechnik durchsetzt. 
Aber entscheidend ist, dass es eine Reihe von richtigen HighEnd Verstärkern in Class D gibt, die von die vorgebrachten Vorurteile sind daher absolut nicht zutreffend. Hör dir mal die entsprechenden Teile von Devialet oder Audio Research an - von spitzem Oberton keine Spur. Da klingts oft eher nach Class A oder gar Röhre und von daher kann man gegen die Technik an sich nichts sagen. Klar gibts da bessere und schlechtere, aber das ist ja immer so.

Von Class A kannst du in nem AVR eh nur träumen, dazu bei den Leistungsansprüchen die du offenbar hast. Ich persönlich gehe ja einen Schritt weiter und meine nächsten Endstufen werden single ended sein - wenn schon denn schon!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zumal PA Endstufen nicht vorrangig auf besten Klang sondern eher auf maximale Leistung und Robustheit getrimmt sind. Auf einem Konzert fällt das ja eh quasi niemandem auf, außer dem Tontechniker beim einmessen.



Das kommt ganz drauf an. Im Studio, wo solche 19" Geräte ja auch zum Einsatz kommen können ist der Klang schon wichtig und auch je nach Veranstaltung muss klangtechnisch auch Live schon was geboten werden. Nur laut und robust ist da ein wenig zu kurz gesprungen. Wie gesagt die große Alesis war mal ein echter Geheimtipp (die ist übrigens ganz herkömmlich Class AB aufgebaut).

Ich würde empfehlen es einfach mal auszuprobieren und weniger zu mutmaßen. Damit kämst du auch für deinen geplanten 3D Ausbau recht günstig hin. Vorteil so einer getrennten Lösung, wenn in einigen Jahren ein weiterer Ausbau ansteht, dann kaufst du nicht nochmal die Endstufen im AVR mit, sondern eben nur die Vorstufe.


----------

